# 4x4 not working in 2001 chevy blazer



## heather117 (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't get my 4 wheel drive to engage in my 2001 chevy blazer. I can "manually" get it into 4 lo but not anything else! Is there anything i can do to test it before i have to take it to the garage?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I don't know the specific answer for your year but my 1994 S-10 4x4 (and the Blazers of the time) have an electronic transfer case with the buttons for 2Hi, 4Hi, and 4Lo. If you have a setup like that you may have the same issue I had. There is a small motor on the transfer case that actually does the shifting. It is called an encoder motor, or just a transfer case motor. It has various contacts and limit switches that can go bad to where it becomes intermittent or won't shift at all.

Of course it could also be the switch or any other part of that circuit but these motors are known to be a weak spot. Do a Google to find one. Dealer prices are very high. I got mine online somewhere but I don't recall where. It was easy to replace on my vehicle but had to remove the front drive shaft. Depending on your arrangement it might be easy or not.

Good luck!


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

*link to part*

Part looks like this. No idea if this is the best deal, just the first one I found.


http://www.1aauto.com/1A/4WDrive/Chevrolet/S10Pickup/1AFWM00001/389876


----------

